# Does this look purebred?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Newborn poodles look a lot like labs or goldens. Of course these are tiny pups so it is a little hard to say for sure, but I am inclined to say yes.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

At that age they all pretty much look like potatoes. But there is nothing that makes me think they aren't poodles.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It’s hard to be sure but they also look like poodles to me. Pictures of the parents would be easier to judge.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Yes, they sure do!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Wow adorable. If the breeder participates in shows, she most likely wouldn't sell you a mix. Her reputation would be on the line.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

They certainly look like poodles to me


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

If they have an FCI pedigree then they should be purebred.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

All I can say is LOOK AT THE LITTLE NOSES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toypoodle_lover (11 mo ago)

Dechi said:


> It’s hard to be sure but they also look like poodles to me. Pictures of the parents would be easier to judge.


I asked her to send pictures of parents but she said that she was sick and that she would send more pictures of the puppies in one or two days but she didn’t say anything about the parents. She seems to be avoiding the question or maybe be just didn’t see it or saw it and forgot about it.


----------



## eliana.pagan (9 mo ago)

toypoodle_lover said:


> Hello, I found a breeder and she has one week old puppies. She seems trustworthy and is known by many other poodle breeders in Poland. She took place in many competitions and won quite a few. I am just wondering if these one week old puppies look 100% poodle?
> View attachment 491901
> 
> View attachment 491902


this is very crazy how this dog is a poodles


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

toypoodle_lover said:


> I asked her to send pictures of parents but she said that she was sick and that she would send more pictures of the puppies in one or two days but she didn’t say anything about the parents. She seems to be avoiding the question or maybe be just didn’t see it or saw it and forgot about it.


are the parents health tested? is the breeder a member of the polish kennel club?

they should be if they have titled dogs. I have so far not seen a breeder with FCI champions who doesn't do at least the minimum. 

My breeder sent me the scans of the parents health tests just over messenger but then copies were also among the papers that I received once I picked the puppy up.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

toypoodle_lover said:


> I asked her to send pictures of parents but she said that she was sick and that she would send more pictures of the puppies in one or two days but she didn’t say anything about the parents. She seems to be avoiding the question or maybe be just didn’t see it or saw it and forgot about it.


This is very odd. When choosing a breeder, I would consider photos and a description of the dam and sire more important than anything puppy-related. All newborn puppies are cute little potatoes. 

Maybe give her the benefit of the doubt and ask again. 

Will you get to meet the dam and/or sire?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

For comparison, 1 week old toy poodle puppies posted by a PF member/breeder from Australia in 2009.








Toy Poodles @ 1 week old


Hi all, this is my newest litter taken at one week old. They will be 2 weeks on Thursday.




www.poodleforum.com





Round skull, ear set and shape, coat.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

How adorable. Pretty impossible to know what they are at this age as others said! Let's see the breeders adults, especially mom and dad to these little munchkins.


----------

